

Getting rid of python indentation errors - mccormickt12
https://github.com/mccormickt12/grammar

======
tocomment
Can't functions have multiple "returns"? It seems like "end" should always be
required. Or am I missing something?

------
bockris
To be replaced with 'end' errors?

I really don't see how this is a problem for anyone.

